# dopo aggiornamento udev, niente automount in kde [risolto]

## ckx3009

ho dovuto aggiornare udev dalla versione 124-r1 alla 127 per risolvere un problema al boot. ora pero' kde non rileva, e quindi non automonta, i dispositivi quali cd hdd interni e multimedia cards, pero' mi rileva un hdd usb.

ho gia' provato a riemergere hal e dbus ma non e' cambiato nulla.

prima dell'aggiornamento di udev funzionava tutto perfettamente. 

il file /etc/fstab non e' stato toccato, quindi riporta ancora tutte le configurazioni di mount che gli ho fatto.

uso un kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7.

infine ho provato a riemergere la versione 124-r1 e con quello funziona tutto   :Confused: 

suggerimenti (a parte rimettere la 124-r1)?Last edited by ckx3009 on Fri Sep 12, 2008 10:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

vedi se non ti si è creata qualche regola di udev di troppo o che ti rinomina tutti i dispositivi.

Oppure prova a spostarti da qualche parte /etc/udev/rules.d/* (ti serve ripristinare se si blocca tutto, of course) e vedere se con un emerge -1 udev ti rimette a posto le cose.

Od ancora potresti pensare di fare l'upgrade anche per hal e dbus (ma in genere simili soluzioni peggiorano la situazione).

----------

## ckx3009

regole nuove mi pare di no. i dispositivi mi sembrano sempre con gli stessi nomi.

ho provato a spostare il contenuto della rules.d e riemergere udev come hai detto, ma mi ha solo fatto casino in alcune configurazioni, non ha risolto il problema.

insomma...nessun risultato

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che hal ti muore dopo esser partito?

Tanto per esser chiari, i link per i device vengono correttamente creati in /dev? Dal primo post avevo intuito di non dal secondo mi pare di capire di si, invece.

----------

## ckx3009

si, i dispositivi vengono tutti rilevati e montati come da fstab. ho una partizione ntfs che monto con ntfs-3g e la monta correttamente al boot. pero' quando vado a vedere i dispositivi da konqueror, non me ne mostra nessuno.

se inserisco un cd nel lettore, dovrebbe apparire la schermatina che mi chiede cosa fare col cd, ma nulla. il cd non appare nemmeno tra i dispositivi di konqueror. se pero' lo monto manualmente, non da problemi.

----------

## cloc3

provato a ricompilare le kdelibs o a lanciare un revdep-rebuild ?

hai cercato anche errori nei log?

----------

## ckx3009

provo subito le cose che mi hai detto. per quanto riguarda i log, non saprei nemmeno dove e cosa cercare..

tra l'altro, ho rimesso la versione stabile di udev, ma ora non mi trova i dispositivi nemmeno con quella.

a sto punto inizio a pensare che dipenda da udev, infatti all'avvio da un errore, come se non riuscisse a processare tutti gli uevent che deve.

----------

## djinnZ

Postare codesto errore, così noi si riesce ad avere un'idea più chiara e non darti consigli sballati?! L'è troppo chiederlo?!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ckx3009

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Postare codesto errore, così noi si riesce ad avere un'idea più chiara e non darti consigli sballati?! L'è troppo chiederlo?!  

 

feci gia' 2 post, uno in questa sezione e uno in quella internazionale ma non ricevetti risposta, per questo non ho postato l'errore prima.

cmq al boot, il 99% delle volte:

```
Waiting for uevents to be processed  [ !! ]
```

in top vedo la cpu fissa al 2% su udev (centrino duo 1.73 Ghz)

con la versione 127 all'errore riportava:

```
After the udevadm settle timeout, the events queue contains:
```

e sparava fuori una ventina di pagine di dispositivi.

ora con la 124-r1 ho provato a tirare un udevadm monitor --kernel

```
udevmonitor will print the received events for:

UEVENT the kernel uevent

UEVENT[1221094780.759883] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8 (usb)

UEVENT[1221094780.759963] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.67_ep00 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094780.760326] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0 (usb)

UEVENT[1221094780.984031] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.67_ep81 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094780.984062] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.67_ep82 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094780.984073] remove   /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.67_ep81 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094780.984084] remove   /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.67_ep82 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094780.984094] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0 (usb)

UEVENT[1221094780.984104] remove   /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.67_ep00 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094780.984114] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8 (usb)

UEVENT[1221094781.364427] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8 (usb)

UEVENT[1221094781.364458] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.68_ep00 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094781.364858] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0 (usb)

UEVENT[1221094781.598435] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.68_ep81 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094781.598461] add      /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.68_ep82 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094781.598472] remove   /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.68_ep81 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094781.598483] remove   /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.68_ep82 (usb_endpoint)

UEVENT[1221094781.598493] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0 (usb
```

il numero che cresce davanti a usbdev, arriva fino a 127, poi riparte da 1, ciclicamente. (lo stesso identico output con la 127).

con la versione di udev precedente (la 127) se lanciavo udevadm --settle mi riportava alcune righe come quelle, dicendo anche li'  

```
After the udevadm settle timeout, the events queue contains:
```

e dava un output di meno di dieci dispositivi /class/usb_endpoint/usbdev e /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00 (mi pare).

se gli ridavo il comando, l'output era identico, come se non riuscisse a digerire quei dispositivi.

credo sia tutto. se ho modo di dare altre informazioni, ditemi come fare e fornisco tutto.

edit: ricompilate le kdelibs, fatto revdep-rebuild, riavviata kde: non cambia nulla T.TLast edited by ckx3009 on Thu Sep 11, 2008 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josuke

forse il tuo problema è questo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236635

----------

## ckx3009

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> forse il tuo problema è questo:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236635

 

si e no: quando avevo messo la 127, il problema era che come root path mi vedeva //dev. ora invece che ho rimesso la 124-r1, se lancio udevadm info -r mi visualizza correttamente /dev.

edit: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Postare codesto errore, così noi si riesce ad avere un'idea più chiara e non darti consigli sballati?! L'è troppo chiederlo?!  

 

come l'altra volta, appena postato l'errore di udev: silenzio  :Razz: 

cmq dopo un "emerge -e world" durato un paio di giorni, il problema di kde che non visualizzava i dispositivi interni e' stato interamente risolto: non chiedetemi come, ho piu' di 1000 pacchetti e non so quale fosse quello "incriminato".

resta (irrisolto) il problema di udev. probabilmente a breve apriro' un bugreport sul bugzilla, dopo essermi consultato qui in forum sul modo migliore di riportare il tutto.

taggo [risolto] il topic. mi spiace che la soluzione, se qualcun altro leggera', sara' solo un "emerge -e world", anche se, come soluzione, si e' sempre rivelata piu' che valida

----------

## Josuke

per udev...prova la versione 128

----------

## ckx3009

dev'essere uscita da poco dato che ho syncato stamattina e non c'era ancora.

cmq ho un po' (tanta) paura a emergere nuovamente udev dato che se mi si sminchia di nuovo l'automount di kde mi tocca riemergere il world e mi servono oltre 30 ore di lavoro (del pc)...

----------

## Josuke

a me si sminchiava con la 126 e la 127 se le mascheravo e tornavo indietro riprendeva a funzionare, con 128 funziona nuovamente.

(con questo non voglio assicurarti che per te sia la stessa cosa però)

----------

## ckx3009

infatti anche la 128 a me non va...

potrebbe dipendere dalle flags con cui e' compilato?

----------

